# ordnance Survey



## richtea

Hi
Does anyone know where i can see (internet) or get an Ornance Survey map for Ourique and surrounding areas?
The reason is that I have to register my property which is now finished and no-one can tell me the name of the land it is in the vale de Garvoa area.

thanks for any assistance


----------



## canoeman

Portuguese equivalent of OS maps from here Instituto Geogrfico do Exrcito also here Portugal Topographic Maps  buy online and believe yoiu can order at Smiths


----------

